# Wait till they grow in



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll need two tanks. 










Here are all the plants I have this year. Wait, I have a white anubias on the way, just a little sprig. This is my 75gallon tank. It is low light/low tech. The plants are all epiphitic. Nothing "planted," Just all tied to branches, stones, and/or mesh. As far as the design, it is just a thick planting. I decided to plant in large clumps sort of like a Dutch tank, but it is by no means that. 

I have:
Bolbitis Little leaf and Bolbitis heudelotii difformus
Anubias (many kinds but mostly golden, and barterii)
Java Fern Philippine and windlov
Bucephalndra: green wavy, brownie jade, fino bitter, brownie phantom, velvet, catharina, gigantia


----------

